# Help! I don't know how to make a CV for USC Peter Stark Producing Program?



## filmsschooltingz (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi all! I'm trying to get my application in but I'm realizing I have no idea how to make a CV for the USC Producing Program. It says to include work, creative experience, and travel. I have a page for work experience, but I don't really know what the travel and creative section should include, or how to include elements. I tried emailing them for clarity, but I haven't heard back. Should I just list films/stories I've written? I'm going directly from undergrad to grad so I haven't had a ton of time for creative projects outside of classes. Thanks!


----------



## mooring (Nov 10, 2020)

filmsschooltingz said:


> Hi all! I'm trying to get my application in but I'm realizing I have no idea how to make a CV for the USC Producing Program. It says to include work, creative experience, and travel. I have a page for work experience, but I don't really know what the travel and creative section should include, or how to include elements. I tried emailing them for clarity, but I haven't heard back. Should I just list films/stories I've written? I'm going directly from undergrad to grad so I haven't had a ton of time for creative projects outside of classes. Thanks!


Hi, I'm in the same boat. I used my regular resume but added a section for  "creative projects", basically just bullet pointing what I've created.


----------

